# Barde - Musikinstrument



## maclautsch (1. März 2008)

Haber gerade mit einem Barden angefangen und mir eine Flöte gekauft (inkl. das passive Talent dazu).

Bei meinen Zaubern, nimmt der Barde aber noch immer die Laute.
Wie ändert man das, oder geht das gar nicht ?


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. März 2008)

Die Kampfanimationen usw. sind alle mit der Laute, die Flöte (und die weiteren Musikinstrumente) sind nur RP-technisch wichtig und haben keinen Einfluss auf das Spiel.

D.h. du kannst dein aktuelles Instrument nicht in deinen Animationen einbauen.
Sehr schade, wie ich finde, vielleicht kommt das aber ja noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maclautsch (1. März 2008)

Danke für die rasche Info.

Irgendwie schade.


----------



## Ost (6. März 2008)

Das stimmt nicht so ganz, die verschiedenen Musikinstrument sind für den Barden essentiell wichtig, da sie verschieden Boni geben.
Theorbe - reduzierte Bedrohung durchs heilen (Gruppenspiel)
Trommel- +20% schaden mit Balladen 
(bezieht sich auf die Kritschen vom Drechsler hergestellten Instrumente)
Inzwischen gibts ab lev 40 sogar Instrumente mit verschiedenen Schadenstypen Beleriand, Westerniss, Uralte Zwergenart um die schwächen der versch. mobs auszunutzen.

Die Instrumente sind für den Barden was versch. waffen für den Waffenmeister sind.

Habe bei meinem Barden 2 verschiedene Trommeln und 2 verschieden Theorben.

fröhliches klimpern Ost


----------



## vinzilein (9. Oktober 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Die Kampfanimationen usw. sind alle mit der Laute, die Flöte (und die weiteren Musikinstrumente) sind nur RP-technisch wichtig und haben keinen Einfluss auf das Spiel.



Ich bin auch neu beim barden, hab gestern mal ne Floete gekauft und ANGELEGT... und zack hat er anstatt der Laute die Floete ausgepackt und zwar bei allen Zaubern, hab einige Instrumente vom Sryle her ausprobiert, mir gefaellt die Laute aber immer noch am besten!
mfg


----------



## garius74 (17. November 2008)

die beiden vorposter haben recht

du kannst die verschiedenen instrumente einfach in den fernkampf slot ausrüsten, dann werden sie auch verwendet


----------

